

Seth Godin on Iminlikewithyou: Learning from flirting  - luccastera
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/12/learning-from-f.html

======
whacked_new
"a. there's a generation that has absolutely no patience for the interfaces
you and I love."

It's been over half a year since I last visited IILWY... this time it almost
gave me a seizure. I'm amazed that at age 23 I have already hit a complete
generation gap.

~~~
timr
Yeah, that seemed like a totally unsupported assertion.

The fact that a seizure-inducing website exists is not evidence that people
_want_ seizure-inducing websites.

------
nickb
IILWY is an interesting site but I almost never go to it because all that
Flash means that my CPU is running at 100% at all time and fans get really
loud (and I'm on a MBP which means my computer is silent almost all the time).

~~~
qaexl
I think it is your computer. My Linux box doesn't even hit above 10% CPU on
that site, and it isn't as powerful as an MBP.

~~~
nickb
It's the Flash. It's horrible on a Mac.

~~~
downer
I'd consider it rather a problem to have a dating site that supported only
Windows and Linux users.

At least Mac users tend to be attractive...

~~~
Tichy
Is that because they are good at improving their pictures with Photoshop?

~~~
downer
Only if Photoshop works live, in person.

------
Tichy
I am not sure, but I think this site lets me play Pong with people's faces?

------
mynameishere
Dating sites have at least a 2:1 ratio males:females, while the advertising
has a 1:10 ratio. Any innovation in that sector will have to do something
about that problem, rather than the problem of images not weirdly flying
around enough.

~~~
huherto
Our startup is a dating site. We have 60% male and 40% female. We've focused
on women, thinking that if there are women, men will come.

~~~
downer
Then they'll roll over and go to sleep.

------
henning
site breaks the back button and doesn't seem to really present any way of
fighting the overwhelming network power of facebook/myspace.

in southern california, myspace is for the unwashed masses (who would have
been using aol in 1998), facebook is for college kids, and everything else can
go fly a kite.

flash interface makes me want to die. then again myspace makes me want to die,
so what do I know?

~~~
qaexl
My first impression is that it is more like a virtual online space than a
'site'. A nightclub, instead of a Wally World. It doesn't feel as dirty as
Myspace.

~~~
dcurtis
I think I'd say its more like Chuck E Cheese than a nightclub.

------
Tichy
Now for a solution for ugly people?

~~~
edw519
Aren't they all? Pretty people don't need the internet. They just go out in
the real world and take their pick. (Or so I've heard)

~~~
Tichy
Almost everyone on iilwy seemd rather pretty (ok, so I only looked at the
girls)...

Maybe there is a boom for photographers coming up, as everybody will have to
spice up their online appearance.

